# Pymatuning



## Wishful Walleye (May 17, 2017)

Has anyone fished pymy for walleye lately either wading from shore or from a boat? I like to fish from shore in early spring but it takes me over an hour to get there and am curious if it's worth it yet. Any info would be appreciated..


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Cant catch em from the couch. Its april prime time for pymatuning walleye.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Oh crap, and his post sounded like he really had his heart set on fishing from his couch, what a let down that he can't do that. Good thing you are out there to save him the unnecessary couch fishing time.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

It cold windy cloudy. Absolutely miserable. Perfect for spring walleye!!! Im headin out now.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

And it just started pouring. It just gets better!!!


----------



## Will_S (Jan 19, 2010)

If you can go...go! Crappies are starting to bite in some of the northern bays according to some local bait shop reports.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Plenty of fish being caught. It's that time of year. I wanted to go, but WB was half the distance. Seemed more windy than the 5 to 10mph I saw forcast last night. I didn't have a bite. 
Hoping to get to pymi next weekend or hopefully the 14th. It's on! All the facebook posts are driving me nuts!


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Wishful Walleye said:


> Has anyone fished pymy for walleye lately either wading from shore or from a boat? I like to fish from shore in early spring but it takes me over an hour to get there and am curious if it's worth it yet. Any info would be appreciated..


Waded from 11pm till 4am last night...nothing. Fished hj8 ( multiple colors and retrieves) road runners with paddle tails, swim baits, and twisters from New Bowers to duck and drake launch. Went to the causeway and talked to a few guys. Nobody caught anything. Must have been the front that shut things down. IDK, thought for sure we would at least get a couple. Man was it cold tho....
Oh, the water level is up at least 3ft from summer pool. Lots of blow downs along the shoreline to look out for so you do cast into them or trip. Good luck if you get out. Ill be waiting for things to stabilize before I try that again.


----------



## Wishful Walleye (May 17, 2017)

allwayzfishin said:


> Waded from 11pm till 4am last night...nothing. Fished hj8 ( multiple colors and retrieves) road runners with paddle tails, swim baits, and twisters from New Bowers to duck and drake launch. Went to the causeway and talked to a few guys. Nobody caught anything. Must have been the front that shut things down. IDK, thought for sure we would at least get a couple. Man was it cold tho....
> Oh, the water level is up at least 3ft from summer pool. Lots of blow downs along the shoreline to look out for so you do cast into them or trip. Good luck if you get out. Ill be waiting for things to stabilize before I try that again.


Thanks for the report! Much appreciated!! I hope this weather breaks soon. I'm going stir crazy and need to wet a line soon...


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Under the bridges were producing this weekend. We caught every night on vibes including a huge 9.7 lb female with eggs still. Pics were taken and she was released unharmed. Saw another big hen across from us landed but they kept her. Seemed when the amber glow from lanterns were close to the water the bite for those was much better. The guys with led lights on flashing headlamps everywhere and into the water constantly did not hookup.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Dang! I was out in the afternoon for couple hours on Saturday. It got breezy. I moved from causeway to some western shore north of causeway. Fished both for about an hour, no bites. Fished plastic tubes, baby shad, twisters, spinner with worm nothing. Get a little warmer I might try at night. I've turned into a freeze baby


----------



## Wishful Walleye (May 17, 2017)

Waded last night down by the dam. Threw Rapalas, jigs with twister tails and blade bates. Nothing!! Man I wish I could figure this lake out. Could have been worse though, could have been working. Lol


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Were any walleye rolling around you?


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Poffs place posted on Fb pic of supposed day catch 9 eyes if I counted correct


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Yeah pa side was good yesterday. Ohio side was quiet


----------



## Wishful Walleye (May 17, 2017)

hailtothethief said:


> Were any walleye rolling around you?


Didn't see any.


----------



## Wishful Walleye (May 17, 2017)

hailtothethief said:


> Yeah pa side was good yesterday. Ohio side was quiet


I was on PA side. Must have been 6 or 7 other guys fishing around me and no one caught a thing.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

if u fish the pa side try the spillway one night. U’ll hook up.


----------



## Mike Hatfield (Sep 2, 2015)

Panfish are bitting


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Musky are biting too


----------



## bowhunter1487 (Aug 13, 2014)

hailtothethief said:


> Yeah pa side was good yesterday. Ohio side was quiet


No you got that backazzwardz all the fish are in OH. That goes for the big pond too, they like that buckeye water chemistry or sumthin.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

We caught a two man limit Sunday morning. Vibes on 12lb Test with a barrel swivel hopped along slowly. Silver was the best color. This was the biggest of the day. Probably 9lber. Didn’t weigh or measure her. Released after the pics. That lil kaboat handles like a dream tho with that 5hp. Best decision I’ve made all year on a portable rig that costs pennies to own. Storage is in my car trunk right now with the motor, gas can and my gear ready to go whenever I get the chance. Lol. Love this thing. Super stable and we both can stand and fish.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

allwayzfishin said:


> View attachment 260243
> We caught a two man limit Sunday morning. Vibes on 12lb Test with a barrel swivel hopped along slowly. Silver was the best color. This was the biggest of the day. Probably 9lber. Didn’t weigh or measure her. Released after the pics. That lil kaboat handles like a dream tho with that 5hp. Best decision I’ve made all year on a portable rig that costs pennies to own. Storage is in my car trunk right now with the motor, gas can and my gear ready to go whenever I get the chance. Lol. Love this thing. Super stable and we both can stand and fish.


Looks awesome!!! Im gonna have to get me a kaboat. Need something i can stuff in my corolla. Was it choppy at all on the lake? Wondering how it would handle a storm?


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

The north end was blowing up a good 2ft chop and we traveled from the pa bridge to the Ohio bridge through it without any overspray or unstableness. We were laughing the whole way. My buddy was super skeptical about it until he saw it rigged and fished it. He’s waiting on shipment now lol. We both even sat on the same side pontoon fishing and netting for each other. It truly is a slick lil rig for what it’s designed for. Very impressed with it. I’m happy I took the chance and bought one. I read a lot of reviews and watched a bunch of videos on inflatable boats. I just had to have a Boat with me in my car and this was my only option, inflatables. Even if I get 5 yrs hard use before it’s retired, I’d buy another.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> Storage is in my car trunk right now with the motor, gas can and my gear ready to go whenever I get the chance.


Do you have to deflate it to get it in your truck and then inflate it everytime you want to use it?
How you inflate it? A hand pump or a cigarette lighter pump? I hate inflating an air mattress let alone a boat.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

You can use the foot pump, hand pump, small 12v pump, C cell battery operated pump but if using the electric pumps you need to get max psi using the supplied foot pump. I just use a small battery operated pump that fits in my tackle box. I let it run while unloading my gear then top it off with the foot pump. It literally is effortless. I can be unloaded and motoring off in like 15min. Ive timed it. Its no longer than taking your kayak off your car and loading it up with gear then parking. I just park, inflate, load gear, flip the transom wheels down and walk the whole rig fully loaded and slip it into the water motor first. Jump in the front, walk the deck back and fire up the motor. Flip the wheels up and out of the way, then cruise out to fish. Same procedure to deflate. These boats have locking valves and saftey over inflation nozzles, so its stupid proof. Just make sure you inflate it fully till the foot pump gets tough to press. Remember tho, ambient ouside air temp will expand in hot conditions and contract in cooler temps. Its really not complicated or an inconvience. You can load it on the roof too when fully inflated and tied down. I wouldnt drive around for days tho with it up there tho because its really easy to deflate and inflate


----------



## Triple B (Sep 25, 2008)

What kaboat model do you have?


----------



## Wishful Walleye (May 17, 2017)

Went wading tonight from 7-9pm. Threw rapala 11's and 9's. Black&gold, firetiger and hot steel. I think I need to sharpen my hooks because 2 walleye and a nice musky all spit the hooks within 6ft of being landed. Pymatuning fish 3 me 0...


----------



## alumadude (Mar 25, 2011)

Wishful Walleye said:


> Went wading tonight from 7-9pm. Threw rapala 11's and 9's. Black&gold, firetiger and hot steel. I think I need to sharpen my hooks because 2 walleye and a nice musky all spit the hooks within 6ft of being landed. Pymatuning fish 3 me 0...


maybe its the rod your using.might be to light with not enough backbone to get a good hook set. just a thought or maybe the fish just won this time


----------



## PJF (Mar 25, 2009)

Going to Pymatuning this coming Tuesday thru Friday. Anyone catching any walleyes this weekend? Thanks for any info in advance.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Wishful Walleye said:


> Went wading tonight from 7-9pm. Threw rapala 11's and 9's. Black&gold, firetiger and hot steel. I think I need to sharpen my hooks because 2 walleye and a nice musky all spit the hooks within 6ft of being landed. Pymatuning fish 3 me 0...


I had the same problem with landing larger saugeye and smallmouth when i tried using my Medium Lite St Croix 6'-3"/ fast. Went back to my 6'6" Medium/fast and had better results. Figured it was lack of penetration with the Med/Lite.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Wishful Walleye said:


> Went wading tonight from 7-9pm. Threw rapala 11's and 9's. Black&gold, firetiger and hot steel. I think I need to sharpen my hooks because 2 walleye and a nice musky all spit the hooks within 6ft of being landed. Pymatuning fish 3 me 0...


Not saying you do/did this but common reasons fish come unbuttoned is-Drag way too tight, and/or getting excited/trying to get them in too guickly. Both things can tear mouths of fish, making the "hook hole" larger! Somewhere between hookingg and landing, the least little bit of slack line(and the fish head shaking) pops the hook out. Slow and steady retrieving the fish on a bent rod is best. Very common while trolling especially. Never "pump" the rod-dropping the tip down does allow slack and thats when they get off. Just my observations from decades of experience.


----------



## Wishful Walleye (May 17, 2017)

Shortdrift said:


> I had the same problem with landing larger saugeye and smallmouth when i tried using my Medium Lite St Croix 6'-3"/ fast. Went back to my 6'6" Medium/fast and had better results. Figured it was lack of penetration with the Med/Lite.


I think you may be right. Going to try a little stiffer rod next time.


----------

